# What is a brazilian gold piranha, Pics Enclosed.



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

I went to the fish store, i was looknig at a spilo and this guy was beside it.

he said it is a brazilian gold piranha, i asked for the technical name and he didnt know. i have no idea what this guy is. so see if you guys can help me out.

he is selling it for the same price as the 2" spilo, this guy is 2-3" let me know a.s.a.p.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> I went to the fish store, i was looknig at a spilo and this guy was beside it.
> 
> he said it is a brazilian gold piranha, i asked for the technical name and he didnt know. i have no idea what this guy is. so see if you guys can help me out.
> 
> ...


That pic is not very good for ID'ing...looks like a brandti? Can't tell without a full flank shot.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

We would need a picture where the anal fin is showing to rule out S. Brandti.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

superman88 said:


> We would need a picture where the anal fin is showing to rule out S. Brandti.
> [snapback]1162733[/snapback]​


i agree... it looks exactly same as my brandti


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

he wouldnt move from that spot, so thats all i could get. sorry.. most ppl are saying its a brandti and they are from brazil which he said. sot that makes sense.

are these aggressive serra's and how long does it take them to grow from 2-6" then 6+ after?


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

that's a brandtii


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

are they skittish at all? whats a decent price for a brandti around 2-3"


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

mine eats in front of me. about 35-40 for a brandtii that size.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

is he active or just sit in the corner all the time?

would i be happier with a spilo or with a brandti basically? i want something that will move around, eat infront of me right away. and be rather aggressive.

how quickly do brandti's grow?


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

ill go with brandti over spilo, in my opinion they look better then spilo's when fully matured


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

how long does it take them to grow over spilo's?

like how many inches per year. i heard spilo's grow from 2-6" in about a year, then maybe an 1 or 2 inches with good perameters per year after that


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

brandtti are similar in growth...

Spilo grows more like 2-4" then slow down..


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

okay, how do they act? are they skittish? agressive? active? aggressive with there food right away. (the spilo i want at the lfs ripped apart a feeder within half a second of dropping him in right infront of 4 of us)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

SPILO (or mac... maybe) are VERY MUCH Aggressive... more than a brandtti when younger... this was only my experience...

but brandtti look better...


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea i like the look of the Brandtii when they are older. look badass.

are they not aggressive at all then? or are they skittish like my reds are?

when they mature do they get more aggressive? and how long do you think it would take to grow him out to 6-7" he is 3" right now


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I have had many brandtti and I have only had one really aggressive one... (pictured), but I have a mac (or spilo; some peeps get them confused) and he is the most aggressive P I have ever owned! He scares me...
I had a 15" black Rhom, and I would always go in his tank to move stuff around... when he messed things up... but that mac... HELL NO, I would never stick my hand in there!!!


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

couldnt it also be a ALTUVEI? i was looking at pics. and they look similar to the brandtii's at juvy stage.

but yea, ive been reading up. im going with that spilo. he seems like hed be a nut job (Y)

when they mature do they get more aggressive? and how long do you think it would take to grow him out to 6-7" he is 3" right now


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

a hungry piranha is an agressive piranha. i personally wouldn't risk it though.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

supastylin said:


> a hungry piranha is an agressive piranha. i personally wouldn't risk it though.
> [snapback]1162989[/snapback]​


It still depends on the individual personality... I starved (4 days) a Brandtti once to make it more aggressive, it still didnt eat in front of me, let alone become more aggressive.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

go back and get another pic...and while you're there...tell him to clean that tank OMFG! LoL!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's a S. brandtii for sure










Look at his eyes









They come from Brazil and are called gold piranha !


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I have a 3" S. brandtii and he is quite agressive... He attacks my fingers through and eats in front of me









In the other hand, he doesn't move too much...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not much to add. It looks like a brandtii and if the fish is really from Brazil I would say brandtii for sure.

Closed


----------

